# Its that time! Soilds!!!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Rofl we started our first solids today! Was very fun, I snapped a few cute picks I had to share with you guys. 



















^_^


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwwwwwws~
congrats on transitioning to solids! woohoo! 
she is such cutieeeeeeeeeeeee!
big gorgeous eyes^^
how many months old?

=DDDDDDDDD thanks for sharing~

- Jennifer


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks jen! She's going to be 5 months on the 19th


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

hahaha so cute, I remember our first with food everywhere.

Our second will be 5 mths on the 27th.

Wait until the first bday cake


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I can't get over how close the two of them actually are UTC lol. 

I only thought of a bib afterwards now that you mention it hehehe.

I hope yours is doing well!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

yep, got pics of my 2nd with a bowl on his head.....wearing the contents.


----------

